

CrisisCommons and CrisisCamps: Tech projects for Haiti and others in need - callmeed
http://crisiscommons.org

======
callmeed
I found this via a NYT article last night. If any other HN members in the
Northwest would like to organize a camp and hack on a project, I'd be
interested.

